# Was haltet ihr von Kryptowährung und ICOs?



## peltorkid (28. April 2018)

Hallo allerseits!

Weil es für mich persönlich gerade gut passt, dachte ich mir mal, dass ich bei euch nachfrage, was ihr denn so von Kryptowährungen und ICOs haltet? 

Ich weiß, der eigentliche Hype ist gerade vorbei, aber ich finde, das macht es gerade umso spannender. Zu sehen, wohin sich das Ganze entwickelt und was einen denn in Zukunft erwartet. Zur Zeit gibt es ja viele verschiedene Anbieter schon, die auch alle ein anderes Ziel verfolgen. Das macht es meiner Meinung nach auch interessanter, weil das derzeitige Konzept von Bitcoin unterscheidet sich ja nicht groß von einer Investment an der Börse. 

 

Das Thema an sich, ist ja riesengroß und betrifft dabei ja auch viele verschiedene Bereiche wie Blockchain, e-Wallets, ICOs etc - also mehr als die Token einer Kryptowährung per se. Und obwohl dies verschiedene Dinge sind, hängen sie doch immer irgendwie zusammen. Könnte man hier von einer eigenen in sich geschlossenen Ökonomie reden?

 

Eine der vielen Fragen, die mir halt dabei immer wieder durch den Kopf schießt^^ Wie seht ihr dieses Thema? Was haltet ihr denn von Krptowährungen? Oder ICOs von Kryptowährungen? Denkt ihr, dass es sich hierbei um eine gute Sache handelt? Sind diese (wenn das whitepaper natürlich passt ) wert um zu investieren oder sollte man davon prinzipiell Abstand halten? Habt ihr selber auch Coins oder Tokens? Erzählt mal


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2018)

Nichts. Ich warte/hoffe dass da alles in sich zusammenfällt.

Gleichzeitig würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich in 20 Jahren mit Cryptowährung bezahle =P


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2018)

Find's albern.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2018)

absoluter bullshit. sicher geilen sich viele daran auf (klar hätte ich mal vor 5 jahren 'allerhand geld'! investiert...), aber kosten/nutzen ist für einen otto normalo am arsch. allein die ganzen preise der hardware. ein total verfälschter markt. deckeln der energiekosten. und wenn dich dann noch wer hopps nimmt ala russische regierung. gratz für nichts. wie gesagt: absoluter bullshit und vorallem kommerz (gerade für die, die sowieso schon geld haben).
man kann nicht mehr geld, einfach so,  aus nichts erschaffen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. April 2018)

Was haltet ihr von Kryptowährung und ICOs?
 

nichts


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2018)

man kann nicht mehr geld, einfach so,  aus nichts erschaffen.


Genau das machen aber Zentralbanken im Auftrag der Regierungen.

Es wird sicher noch einige Jahrzente dauern, aber die Blockchain-Technologie und die damit verbundenen Cryptowährungen werden die Zahlungsmittel der Zukunft sein.
Schweden macht es vor: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/schweden-liegt-vorn-bei-einer-staatlichen-kryptowaehrung-100.html

Es gab viele zukunftsweisende Erfindungen und Technologien, die damals zu ihrer Zeit von dem Großteil der Menschen belächelt und als "Schwachsinnig" abgestempelt wurden, heute aber selbstverständlich und nicht mehr wegzudenken sind. Beispiel: Automobil.

Ich bin seit Jahren stark in Cryptos investiert. Und hab damit theoretisch einen fetten Batzen Geld gemacht. Aber ich verkaufe meine Coins nicht, weil ich hinter dem Ganzen stehe und daran glaube.


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2018)

Genau das machen aber Zentralbanken im Auftrag der Regierungen.

 

Das mag sein, dennoch erscheint mir der Cryptokram wie eine überflüssige Energieverschwendung.

Banken bringen X Bargeld in Umlauf, ein Miner lässt den Kram bis in die Unendlichkeit laufen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2018)

Ja, der Energieverbrauch ist enorm. Dafür steht Bitcoin ja auch seit einer Weile in der Kritik, vor allem wegen seiner Ineffizienz bei Transaktionen. Es gibt inzwischen viele gute Lösungsansätze und Alternativen (Altcoins), die den Rechenaufwand für Transkationen minimieren, wie zB Bitcoin Cash und andere Coins. Aber leider baut die ganze Crypto-Welt immer noch sehr stark auf Bitcoin als Grundlage. Das wird wohl ebenfalls noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis sie abgelöst wird. Auch weil da viele Interessenkonflikte herrschen.

Und - abgesehen von China - befinden sich die größten Mining-Farmen in Island, wo der Strom primär aus geothermischen Quellen gewonnen wird. Und da ist es keine wirkliche Energieverschwendung. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man Strom einfach so in Tüten abfüllen und über den halben Globus schicken kann, wo er "dringend" gebraucht wird.

Wenn man den Zahlen Glauben schenken kann, benötigt zB Bitcoin-Mining nur einen Bruchteil des jährlichen Stromverbrauchs im Finanzbereich:

http://neunmalsechs.blogsport.eu/2017/geldsystem-energieverbrauch/
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-12-11/no-bitcoin-wont-boil-oceans

Ein anderer Artikel zeigt, dass selbst mit der ganzen Energieverbrauch von Bitcoin nur gerade mal 1.5% des Verbrauchs von zB den USA ausmacht. Oder 11% von Deutschland:

https://digiconomist.net/bitcoin-energy-consumption

Also die wirklichen "Energieverschwender" liegen ganz wo anders.


----------



## peltorkid (30. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

@Tikume: Könnte man hier Schrödingers Katze anwenden?^^ Ich kann leider auch gar nicht sagen, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt glaube, dass sich dieser Markt noch mehr vergrößern wird und in unseren Alltag einfließen wird. Das ist jetzt mal meine Meinung im April 2018. Kann aber sein, dass meine Meinung sich im Dezember 2019 um 180 Grad gewendet hat^^

 

@Sozialinkompatibel: warum findest dus albern? Und was genau daran? Die Tatsache, dass man mit nicht greifbarem Geld bezahlen könnte oder der Hype rundherum? Oder nervt dich die Marke bitcoin an sich?

 

@aun: warum denkst du, dass es sich hierbei um einen verfälschten Markt handelt? Könntest du das näher ausführen? Dasselbe auch mit den Energiekosten. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass diese wirklich so hoch sind. Weiß man, warum das denn der Fall ist? Und warum der Konzern so viel Energie braucht?

 

@spectrumizer: was für Coins hast du denn? Und hast du schon einmal in ICOs auch investiert? Und bezüglich Zahlungsmittel: am Wochenende war ich in der Schweiz und der Ticketautomat bei der Bahn hat auch damit geworben, dass man bei ihm mit bitcoins zahlen kann (oder zumindest online). Ganz genau habe ich nicht darauf geachtet, weil ich eh keine BTC besitze. Fand es aber sehr spannend und verwunderlich unter den Zahlungsmethoden bitcoin zu lesen.

Sorry, wenn die Frage vielleicht blöd wirkt, aber was machst du mit den coins, wenn du sich nicht verkaufst oder mit ihnen handelst? Was bringt es dir auf deinen Token zu sitzen?

 

Bezüglich des Energiebedarfs, ich habe mir noch nicht die Links von spectrumizer angeschaut. Falls da die Antwort drinnen ist, könnt ihr meine Fragen natürlich als nichtig empfinden^^


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2018)

Dasselbe auch mit den Energiekosten. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass diese wirklich so hoch sind. Weiß man, warum das denn der Fall ist? Und warum der Konzern so viel Energie braucht?


Was für ein "Konzern"? "Bitcoin" ist nicht das Produkt von einem Konzern. Es ist ein Open Source Netzwerk, was von allen, die sich daran beteiligen am Leben gehalten wird. Genauso auch die ganzen anderen Kryptos ("Coins").

Der Energieverbrauch kommt daher, weil zum Berechnen von neuen Blöcken immer schwieriger werdende kryptografische Rechenaufgaben gelöst werden müssen. Genauso auch, um Transaktionen durchzuführen. Kryptowährungen werden nicht "geschürft". Also es werden keine Coins berechnet, sondern Blöcke, die aneinandergereiht werden. Daher auch der Name "Blockchain". Und für das Berechnen der Blöcke wird ein "Block Reward" an alle "Miner", die sich am Lösen des Block beteiligt und "Shares" beigetragen haben, anteilmäßig ausgezahlt. Das ist das sogenannte "Mining".
 
 
was für Coins hast du denn?


Alles mögliche. Bitcoin (BTC), Bitcoin Cash (BCH), Monero (XMR), Ethereum (ETH), Ethereum Classic (ETC), Callisto (CLO), Electroneum (ETN), Dynasty (DCY), Ripple (XRP), Lumens (XLM), Verge (XVG), etc.
 
 
Und hast du schon einmal in ICOs auch investiert?


Nein. Das ist mir zu unsicher. Wenn es neue Coins gibt und es sich lohnt, mine ich die über NiceHash.
 
 
Und bezüglich Zahlungsmittel: am Wochenende war ich in der Schweiz und der Ticketautomat bei der Bahn hat auch damit geworben, dass man bei ihm mit bitcoins zahlen kann (oder zumindest online). Ganz genau habe ich nicht darauf geachtet, weil ich eh keine BTC besitze. Fand es aber sehr spannend und verwunderlich unter den Zahlungsmethoden bitcoin zu lesen.


Ja. Bitcoin wurde von vielen großen Namen bereits als Zahlungsmittel angeboten. DELL, Steam, Microsoft, usw. Einige akzeptieren heute immer noch Bitcoin. Allerdings ist Bitcoin durch hohe Transaktionskosten und lange Transaktionszeiten als Zahlungsmittel leider sehr unattraktiv geworden. Daher haben DELL und Steam die Möglichkeit, mit Bitcoin zu bezahlen, wieder verworfen. Ich glaube bei Microsoft kann man immer noch mit Bitcoin für diverse XBOX Dienste bezahlen.
 
 
Sorry, wenn die Frage vielleicht blöd wirkt, aber was machst du mit den coins, wenn du sich nicht verkaufst oder mit ihnen handelst? Was bringt es dir auf deinen Token zu sitzen?


Einfach halten und warten, was passiert. Ich bin sehr früh in den Markt eingestiegen, habe immer wieder nachgekauft und dann später diversifiziert. Und auch über NiceHash andere Coins gemined. Meine Investitionen habe ich inzwischen schon wieder rausgeholt.
Also selbst wenn der ganze Markt einbrechen würde, mache ich keine Verluste. Wenn der Markt sich allerdings durchsetzt und sich Kryptos als Zahlungsmittel etablieren, umso besser. Denn dann steigt der Wert der Coins nochmal enorm. Also wie gesagt: Einfach abwarten.

Laut einer Botschaft aus dem Jahre 2025, wird nach 2021 der Wert von Bitcoin nicht mehr in Dollar oder Euro zu beziffern sein ... 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1lfobc/i_am_a_timetraveler_from_the_future_here_to_beg/

Eigentlich ist es schwachsinn. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass der Post aus dem Jahre 2014 stammt und der Verfasser vorausgesagt hat, dass Bitcoin im Jahre 2017 die $10.000 Marke knackt und das auch so eingetreten ist, ist das schon etwas mysteriös.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (2. Mai 2018)

So sehr können sich die Meinungen zu Kryptowährungen, Blockchain, ICOs und dergleichen spalten. Das bekomme ich allerdings auch nicht zum ersten Mal mit.

 

Ich verfolge diese Themen eigentlich von Beginn an mit und denke. dass man damit grundsätzlich viel bewegen könnte, wenn sich die Staaten, Regierungen, privaten Unternehmen usw. usw. dem gegenüber öffnen würden. Auch wenn es Ausnahmen gibt, weil es in Venezuela eine eigene nationale Kryptowährung gibt (habe ich zumindest einmal so mitbekommen). 

 

Ich muss aber gleichzeitig sagen, dass ich kein großer Fan von Traden bin... Daher habe ich das auch in diesem Gebiet noch nie gemacht. Ethereum habe ich trotzdem bei Seite, wobei ich es hin und wieder für ICOs, die mich interessieren, nütze.


----------



## peltorkid (11. Mai 2018)

@spectrumizer: danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! Da ist mir echt einiges wesentlich klarer geworden. Den Reddit Thread muss ich mir dann später nochmal zur Gemühte ziehen und mal genauer nachlesen, was da prophezeit wird. Jedoch würde ich dann gerne wissen, wie der Finanzmarkt und die Wirtschaft an sich darauf reagiert, wenn eine Währung im Umlauf ist, die so hoch ist, dass sie nicht mehr in Euro oder Dollar umgerechnet werden kann. Das wäre doch mal eine Ökonomische Herausforderung oder?^^

 

@GuajoloteReal: Ich bin der Ansicht, dass nicht jeder ein fan von Traden sein muss. Das ist im Endeffekt sicherlich nur Geschmackssache. Deswegen gibt es ja auch andere Kryptos wie Cultural Coin oder so, die da mit ihrem Token auch versuchen ein bisschen Abwechslung und Schwung in den Markt zu bringen. Und ich stimme dir zu, dass ein bisschen mehr Offenheit von manchen Ländern fehlt. Umgekehrt macht es auch wieder Sinn, wenn man daran denkt, was spectrumizer sagte, dass die Transaktionskosten so aufwändig und hoch seien. Das ist natürlich beim Bezahlen vom Brot beim Bäcker auch nicht so toll.. Also das würde ich jetzt mal meinen.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (13. Mai 2018)

Mir geht es ehrlich gesagt nicht nur um eine Abwechslung und/oder um einen Schwung im Krypto-Markt, sondern auch um einen konkreten Nutzen. Den gibt es beispielsweise bei den von dir genannten Tokens... Unter anderem dann, wenn man gerne verreist oder oft Sehenswürdigkeiten besichtigt. Daher habe ich auch daran teilgenommen.


----------



## peltorkid (13. Mai 2018)

Mir geht es ehrlich gesagt nicht nur um eine Abwechslung und/oder um einen Schwung im Krypto-Markt, sondern auch um einen konkreten Nutzen. Den gibt es beispielsweise bei den von dir genannten Tokens... Unter anderem dann, wenn man gerne verreist oder oft Sehenswürdigkeiten besichtigt. Daher habe ich auch daran teilgenommen.  

 

Versteh ich gut. Macht auch Sinn und das Projekt an sich ist ja auch eine nette und gute Sache! 

 

Danke für deine Antworten!


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2018)

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Studie-zum-Bitcoin-Energieverbrauch-der-Miner-steigt-auf-immense-Hoehen-4051488.html


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

finde das schon ziemlich interessant aber ist sehr riskant


----------



## vonTronje (10. Juli 2019)

Ich find die Nutzung der Blockchain Technologie für Online Games interessant. Da gibt es mittlerweile eine ganze Reihe an Crypto Spielen wie z.b. Gods Unchained ***, Decentraland oder Neon DIstrict.


----------

